# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  Generalization و پیاده سازی Robustness Diagram

## ali643

سلام دوستان

من use case های یه قسمتی از پروژه ام رو کشیدم که در اون قسمت از Generalization بین UseCase ها استفاده کردم.حالا می خواستم نحوه کشیدن Robustness Diagram رو بدونم که چون Generalization داریم آیا حالت خاصی به وحود می آد؟؟؟




مرسی

----------


## whitehat

دوست عزیز تهیه Usecase Diagram بسته به سناریوی و نحوه تحلیل شما از موضوع دارد ، همچنین این کار برای ترسیم دیاگرام Robustness نیز همین ویژگی را دارد. بهرحال من مشکلی در رابطه Generalization نمی بینم برای نمودار Robustness می توانید این مثال را ببینید

----------


## miimii

با سلام.
ممکنه در مورد کمی Robustness Diagram توضیح دهید.
در کدام متدولوژی از این diagram استفاده می شود.و چه کاربردی دارد

----------


## whitehat

این دیاگرام ،معمولا در business Modeling برای بهتر بیان کردن سیستم به ذینفعان پروژه استفاده می شود. در واقع می توان گفت معادل نمودار همکاری در UML اما در سطح کلان می باشد.شما می توانید در RUP و متدلوژی های نظیر آن از آن استفاده کنید.(لینکی را که فرستادم مطالعه کنید)

----------


## miimii

لینک شما فرستاده نشده است.
ممنون از توضیحات شما.ولی برای من هنوز خیلی ابهامات وجود دارد.
مگر در Business modeling، برای بیان سیستم در سطح کلان از Business Usecase Diagram نمی توان استفاده کرد، و برای بیان جزییات از Activity Diagram ، نمی توان استفاده کرد.

چرا معادل Collaboration؟؟؟؟

----------


## whitehat

http://www.agilemodeling.com/artifac...essDiagram.htm

----------


## miimii

من لینکی که زحمت کشیدید را مطالعه کردم

متوجه شدم که این دیاگرام چیست.ولی نمی دانم که در کدام متدولوژی از آن استفاده می شود.
شما گفتید در RUP هم می توان از آن استفاده کرد.
ولی من این دیاگرام را جزء دیاگرامهای RUP ندیدم.

----------


## whitehat

> ولی من این دیاگرام را جزء دیاگرامهای RUP ندیدم.


در واقع این نمودار جزء Artifact های مربوط به RUP محسوب نمی شود اما برای Business modeling و خصوصا تهیه Vision می توانید از آن استفاده کنید. این سند می تواند ورودی برای تعدادی از استناد RUP باشد (ورودی ها سند Vision را ببینید)

----------

